# Overnight spot near Portsmouth.



## Flipperdipper (Feb 8, 2018)

Brittany Ferries have cancelled their inaugural sailing from Cork to Santander on May 2nd :angryfire: We now have to travel via landbridge Rosslare - Fishguard, Portsmouth - Santander. Any recommendations for a safe overnight stop within a couple of hours of Portsmouth would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Port Solent has been used by many on here over the years. Pubs and restaurants on hand and although you are not supposed to overnight, the security guards seem relaxed about it. Never heard of anyone saying they were turned away. It may be a bit too close to Portsmouth for you though. It's literally about 15 minutes down the M275 to the ferry terminal.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

D-day museum carpark. It's an official overnight facility for motorhomes. There are public toilets onnsitecand the plod check throughout the night. It's situated at Southsea and very sheltered from the weather. We've overnighted there and it's usually very quiet.
Alternately Portsdown Hill. In spite of its reputation it is safe and peaceful. Mick's Monster burgers in attendance all night and splendid views over Portsmouth to the Isle of Wight.
Or....Hayling Island beach. Arrive after 1800hrs and don't pay the stoopid asking price. Good fish 'n' chips at East Beach carpark.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> Port Solent has been used by many on here over the years. Pubs and restaurants on hand and although you are not supposed to overnight, the security guards seem relaxed about it. Never heard of anyone saying they were turned away. It may be a bit too close to Portsmouth for you though. It's literally about 15 minutes down the M275 to the ferry terminal.


I'll second that! Just make sure you stay in the shopping centre car park and not the sailing club car park a little further on. We got moved on by a very stern attendant. Although we told him we weren't overnighting and we're catching the 11 ish pm ferry he was adamant that it was a no go area. The car park was virtually empty but he said the sailing boys needed it early morning for parking. Must be a lot of very early sailing boys I thought !!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Nidge


----------



## Flipperdipper (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks guys, I had a good look on the map and decided to go with Spacerunner's suggestion. D day museum it is and next morning we'll get a look at the Mary Rose and HMS Warrior. :smile2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Flipperdipper said:


> Thanks guys, I had a good look on the map and decided to go with Spacerunner's suggestion. D day museum it is and next morning we'll get a look at the Mary Rose and HMS Warrior. :smile2:


https://www.ukmotorhomes.net/uk-stopovers/uk-stopover-news/d-day-museum-portsmouth

The link above suggests that overnighting is no longer permissible at the D Day museum carpark. I wonder if anyone has personal, recent experience?

It will be a great shame if this is yet another example of the totally unreasonable and pointless trend towards banning motorhomes from stopping overnight in local authority controlled areas.
:frown2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll drive down there over the weekend and see exactly what's going on.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I'll drive down there over the weekend and see exactly what's going on.


As the crow flies it's only a ten minute journey to Southsea for me. Pity the Solent and a £50 (minimum) ferry crossing is in-between otherwise I'd go look see....:grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

caulkhead said:


> As the crow flies it's only a ten minute journey to Southsea for me. Pity the Solent and a £50 (minimum) ferry crossing is in-between otherwise I'd go look see....:grin2:


10 minutes for me too, and it's all downhill! :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Been down to Southsea today and had a thorough recce of the D-day museum carpark. 
Can see no motorhome specific parking regulations and nothing appears to have changed from my last overnight there.
If parking in coach space there are no charges from 1800hrs to 0800hrs, with car spaces it's 2000hrs to 0800hrs. If in doubt I would suggest parking on Portsdown Hill or Eastney seafront then proceed to the museum carpark in the evening.
I've included some photos of the pay stations which display the relevant info.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking at the Park4night app there's quite a few places shown and Hayling island west beach car park seems good for campers. Right on beach and large open hardstanding area. Got some good 5 star ratings. there appears to be toilets and a shower block. Token for shower from Tourist Info office. 


Hope this helps


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

drcotts said:


> Looking at the Park4night app there's quite a few places shown and Hayling island west beach car park seems good for campers. Right on beach and large open hardstanding area. Got some good 5 star ratings. there appears to be toilets and a shower block. Token for shower from Tourist Info office.
> 
> Hope this helps


There is also a cassette dump facility but you need to buy a Radar key (£3)from the TIO next to the funfair.
The parking is controlled by the local authority NOT the police. Not many pay to overnight there so use your imagination. It's a sore point amongst the locals as the campsite owners forced the LA to charge the extortionate fees.


----------

